# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  Translate, please.

## samurai

Anyone able to translate this? ...in italian, obviously!   ::    *Добрый день! Как дела?
Хорошо. Вы куда?
Мы – домой. А вы – домой?
Нет, в театр.
А в какой?
Мы – в Большой.
До свидания.*

----------


## Tairka

Is it your homework?  ::  Here is your translation, if you still need it: 
Добрый день! Как дела? 
Buon giorno! Come va?
Хорошо. Вы куда? 
Bene! Dove andate?
Мы – домой. А вы – домой? 
Andiamo a casa. Anche voi?
Нет, в театр. 
No, (andiamo) a teatro.
А в какой? 
A che (teatro andate)?
Мы – в Большой. 
Al Bolshoy.
До свидания.
Arrivederci. 
Could you tell me, what was the problem? The dialog seems quite easy, except probably for the omissions, which are different in Russian vs. Italian?
PS: Probably, I've made some mistakes, excuse me if so, I haven't used Italian for a couple of years.  ::

----------


## Тостер

yay! now I can learn Russian vicariously through Italian! ^_^

----------


## samurai

> Could you tell me, what was the problem?

 Hi Tairka. I've no problem, but this was only an easy exercise for whom wants to refresh italian. I have to say to you: hai tradotto talmente bene, da farmi venire il dubbio che tu sia italiano (o italiana)!!!  ::   ::   ::  Provero' con esercizi pi

----------

